# model number help!



## chiefbiscuit (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey guys! I bought this tractor used and I need help with the model number. Its rear deck has been changed under warranty and it has no identifying numbers left. It has a 22.5hp kholer command engine and hydrostatic transmission. 50" cut. I need to buy a drive belt for it, but its difficult without the model of the tractor. Thanks for any info you may have!


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

A word of warning, let others mull over my words to determine if I'm correct. I am literally giving you my best guess. 

Your belt should be an AYP140218, and in English that means a belt that's 84.5" x 1/2. The model number of your tractor should be 917.258911 Even if that's not the correct model number, it looks to be the equivalent. 

If it currently has a belt on it, take it off, go to your local autoparts/farm store, and ask for help. Tell them you want a clutching belt for a lawn application. They should be able to match something up. In a pinch, I use Tractor Supply Company (TSC) 'cause they stock a boatload of belts from roughly 20" up to 100" by 1/2 and 5/8ths widths. TSC sells blue Kevlar belts that look like this.









You'll want one that reads 1/2 x 84.5 and if they don't have half sizes, get an 84" and 85" by 1/2, keep the one that fits best, and return the one you don't need. I try and keep an extra belt for every application I have. 

I'm no expert, and perhaps somebody else can come along to confirm or refute my suspicions. I guessed 1995, googled the particulars, and found this manual.

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/32420/Craftsman-917-258911.html#manual

The pages of interest will be these that show part number 56:

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/32420/Craftsman-917-258911.html?page=36#manual
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/32420/Craftsman-917-258911.html?page=37#manual

You're not the lad blowin' belts 'cause you turbo charged it are you? :lmao:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdNwAnuL404[/ame]

Again, welcome to the forum,
bolillo


----------



## chiefbiscuit (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow! That was more than I hoped for. That belt worked perfectly! Many thanks, Bolillo. I haven't turbo charged mine yet, but I'm considering it. Lol! Thanks again for your help


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I "might" be able to narrow it down a bit more-
Post the engine number, such as CV22S-75532
If there is a serial# post that too.

Having the correct Owners Manual is always a plus.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

So you went out and got a belt, and it worked? That's what I took away. Glad we could help. 

Have you looked under the seat for a serial and model number tag. I know that since they stopped riveting them on and went with stickers, they're sometimes gone, but usually, they're right underneath the seat if you lift it up.

Like *Bill Kapaun* has said, give him the engine number, and he'll probably be able to tell you who put it together on the assembly line and what they had for lunch that day. What looks like hieroglyphics to us, he's able to read like a first grade "Fun with Dick and Jane" book 'cause he's got a knack for deciphering serial numbers and code dates. 

cheers, 
bolillo


----------



## chiefbiscuit (Mar 21, 2015)

I couldn't find a tag under the seat, however the engine tag was pretty easy to find. Family 2khxs.7252gc, displ 674, model cv22s, spec 75534, serial 3203505331


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The only one I have with that engine, hydro AND 50" deck is 917.273100.

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0010518.pdf

The latest revision OM I have is 2000, while the engine was built in 2002.
So, It's probably not exact, but should be close.


----------

